# [SOLVED] Cannot ping my modem even connected via ethernet cable



## Billyrr (Apr 22, 2011)

A friend recently re-installed windows XP on their HP Laptop.
They were connected wirelessly with a Linsys router (model wrt54g.1)
and an RCA Cable Modem. The Cable ISP can ping the modem and gave me the IP address over the phone. I cannot ping the modem even when I take the router out of the loop. The network card (i1394) in the Laptop is functioning normally and I can see traffic on the modem (both the Cable Internet light and the PC activity light are flashing green) the ethernet port on the laptop is also flashing (amber). However I cannot reach the internet and cannot even ping the modem. The modem is brand new....Any suggestions?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cannot ping my modem even connected via ethernet cable*

The 1394 connection is not the network adapter in the machine. It's a firewire connection. Did you install the drivers for the network adapter after doing a clean install? 

If not do that first and then do the steps below:

Connect the PC directly to the modem using a network cable and reboot. After you reboot, open a command prompt and type:

ipconfig /all 

and then post the results.


----------



## Billyrr (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Cannot ping my modem even connected via ethernet cable*

Thank You,
Over the weekend I re-installed the drivers. They had been wiped by the install of the OS.
All is OK now.
Thanks for the info!


----------

